# Omega F300



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Had this one a bit now, but started to sound off-key & wouldn't keep time....










Sent to KeithT who has done a great job & I am delighted with the result - very accurate timekeeping.


















Apologies for the Q&D pics taken with the last of this afternoons light!

Thanks again Keith


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice









Well done Keith


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Blue dial, sweet.

nice one mate and well done Keith for the fettling. 2 o'clock crown too, very cool. Ive only ever seen those with slate dials.










please do some better pics









Andy


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats Bladey and if you want some better pics just send it to me







. And well done to Keith for getting it all running properly.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Bladey?









Thanks for the kind words chaps - will _eventually _ (ask Jon & Jase - they know my timescales!) take some more pics.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb news Alan - get the camera out!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mate that looks to be in great condition, great to see it finally on the forum


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

JonW said:


> Superb news Alan - get the camera out!


Thanks Jon - I thought it wasn't a bad sketch though!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks good Bladey







( How about Boris? As in 'Boris the Blade' )

Glad Kieth could sort it, I know its a favorite of yours


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Looks good Bladey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boris??









Thanks Jase; I do like them - blame Jon!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


>


Ah, with it now - always remember him as Tretiak in _The Saint _rather than Yurinov in _Snatch_.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Could've been a lot worse than Bladey Alan, might have been this guy


















Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks before my time Gary!!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> Looks before my time Gary!!


Ooh, now that was below the belt mate 









Cheers,

Gary


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Nice watch!

I'd take it off the bracelet mount, and give it a good clean though.

You may find some rust under there and it's better to get it sorted asap.


----------

